
Justin.tv Blog: Second live tech talk - Peter Seibel - gibsonf1
http://blog.justin.tv/2007/12/second-live-tech-talk-peter-seibel.html
======
gibsonf1
<http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=6383715741>

